
Pentagon to launch task force to investigate UFO sightings - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/pentagon-ufo-task-force/index.html
======
maxharris
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24150451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24150451)

